

37signals Pow no longer automatically supports RVM - bonzoesc
https://github.com/37signals/pow/commit/3e62babd559430baa21aac8a36072c2c0a7d5aa0

======
moe
In other news: A bag of rice fell over in China.

~~~
nbertram
+1

------
molecule
headline pedantry: deprecate != no longer supports

"Pow: Automatic RVM support is deprecated"

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deprecation>

------
alrs
PSA: Stuff like rvm exists so that you can get your Macbook's software
versions in sync with whatever BSD or Linux distribution you're using in
production.

RVM in production is a case of doing it wrong.

~~~
bonzoesc
Pow in production is also a case of doing it wrong; it's a web server designed
to allow you to run multiple Rack applications that talk to each other in one
OS without dicking around with IP addresses or port numbers.

------
kreutz
foreman or die!

